# NBA league pass free preview(1/14-1/21)



## Guest (Jan 15, 2002)

The nba leauge pass free preview starts tonigth thru next monday (1/14-1/21). I can't wait to watch the minnesota timberwolves home against the wizards and michael jordan. Anyone subscribe to the nba package?


----------

